# symptome de batterie morte?



## Djinn (10 Mai 2004)

bonjour a tous,
je voudrais avoir votre avis sur une panne recurente avec mon ibook 600 agé de 2 ans:
avant quand je branchais mon chargeur et que ma batterie arrivait a 100% de charge il ne falllait pas 10 minutes pour que mon ibook s'eteigne
maintenant des que j'insere la fiche de chargeur mon ibook s'eteind de suite.

ma batterie m'alerte d'un manque de charge des 25% de charge restant au lieu de 8% en general.

voila... alors docteur..
elle est dead ma batterie???


----------



## fausto (10 Mai 2004)

Salut,
en effet, il est probable qu'elle soit morte ! 
Désolé...
Ca ne m'étonne que peu. J'ai eu exactement la même situation avec un iBook G3 500 et la performance de la batterie au bout de deux ans était devenu très minime. Ses funérailles furent...

A+


----------



## Djinn (11 Mai 2004)

merci de ton avis fausto,
tu confirmes ce que je pensais, je suis passe sur apple store cette apres midi..et ya plus qu'a attendre maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+!


----------



## roro (11 Mai 2004)

c'est possible en effet mais ayant eu le même coup avec un Ti, j'ai solutionné mon pb en réinitialisant l'unité de gestion de l'énergie.

Voir cette page sur le site d'apple.


----------



## fausto (11 Mai 2004)

C'est effectivement très interressant et à essayer immédiatement. Dommage que je ne l'ai pas su avant...


----------



## raphael54 (12 Mai 2004)

roro, j'ai pas très bien compris ton bouton ??
ou il se trouve sur un power book G4 4OO?
a quoi il sert?
et comment l'utiliser?
merci d'avance pour mon faible cerceau


----------



## roro (12 Mai 2004)

c'est un pb G4/667 DVI. La précision est importante car le bouton n'est pas au même endroit. Tout est expliqué pour chaque PB, photos à l'appui, dans le lien que j'ai donné ci-dessus.


----------



## Djinn (12 Mai 2004)

bon ben c'est pas la batterie..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya un post tres  interessant 
en ce qui concerne les adaptateurs.

j'ai tente entre temps la reinitialisation de la gestion d'energie mais aucun changement


----------



## raphael54 (13 Mai 2004)

tres bizarrz , ton lien etait hier en anglais aujourd hui en francais...t'as passé la nuit à traduire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci roro


----------

